# Like An Angel, Sopla Velitas !!!!



## Sparrow22

*ANGELITO !!!!!!!!! MUY PERO MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS !!!!!!! CORDOBESITA AMIGA !!!!!! *

*TE DESEO LO MEJOR !!!!!!!  *

*POR MUCHOS CUMPLES MAS !!!!!*


----------



## Rayines

*AHAHÁ, AHAHÁ.......¡¡Mil felicidades!!*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz cumple, Angélica!


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy Birthday Angel!​ 
Have a wonderful day​ 

View attachment 2791​ 





LRV​


----------



## Mei

*Muchas felicidades LAAngel!!!!!!!!!! *

*¿Dónde es la fiesta? Traje unas Quilmes! *

*Besos chau! *​
Mei


----------



## ITA

Chei feliz cumpleee Cívica!!!!!!!


----------



## América

*Muchas felizidades este es para ti:
*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas felicidades, Like an Angel!
Un besito desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Eugin

*¿La cordobesa ya cambió la década?? *
*Pero mirala vos.... está vieja ya.....  *

*Entonces, con más razón, hay que festejar como nunca este cambio de número!!! Al menos con ésto y ésto *

*Luego vos sabrás qué hacer con tanta comida... jeje!! *

*Encima te toca siempre en un feriado.... vos sí que sos afortunada, ¿eh??  *

*MUY PERO MUY FELIZ CUMPLE A MI CORDOBESA PREFERIDA DE ESTE FORO!*​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES LIKE AN ANGEL!!!!!

Espero que pases un día genial  


Aquí va mi regalito
Alundra.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Traje algo para cooperar con lafiesta, es que ¡no podía perdérmela, che!
:
¡¡¡Feliz cumple!!!


----------



## beatrizg

*¡FELICIDADES!*​


----------



## alc112

un saludo y un abrazo a nuestra querida angelita cordobesa y que la pase super bien y que nos mande torta!


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!*

¡¡¡Pikirito amigotaaaaaa, muchas gracias por el saludete!!! Yo también espero que esto no se termine acá jajajaja
Inesita, noto cierto sarcasmo en esa risita, ¿será porque te estoy alcanzando? jajajaja, ¡¡¡gracias por el saludingui!!!
Amigo Cuchuflux, como siempre ¡¡¡muchas gracias!!!
Thank you LRV!!!, I had it  
Mei, fue justo lo que faltó en mi fiesta, así que vienen bárbaras las birras, ¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!
ITA gracias linda, ¡¡¡muchas gracias!!!
¡¡¡Muchas gracias América!!!
Evis, ¡¡¡muchas gracias, y besitus para allá también!!!
euGENIA, todavía estoy limpiando el departamento, ¡¿¡¿cómo se te ocurre mandar tanta comida y después dar esas ideas?!?!... ¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!
Alundra ¡¡¡Muchas gracias por las flores, son amorosas!!!
Tigrecito, también faltaron globos, así que bárbaro tu agregado ¡¡¡muchas gracias!!!
Bea ¡¡¡muchas gracias!!!
Alexis, ¡¡¡muchas gracias!!! La torta te la debo, no hubo  

* ¡¡¡Besos a todos y gracias de nuevo!!! *


----------



## lauranazario

Ay, ay, ay.... llego un poquito tarde al cupmpleaños, pero traigo un pequeño bocadillo para que celebres otra vez. 

Un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Laura! has llegado absolutamente a tiempo , ¡¡¡muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Like an Angel.


----------



## Like an Angel

Aaaah Fernando, sabés que mis cumples no son lo mismo sin tus cálidas e inspiradas palabras , ¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Belated Happy Birthday!


----------

